# [solved]Networkmanager ruined my wireless config

## jody

Hi

I had a working Wireless configuration based on wpa_supplicant.

Then i wanted to try out NetworkManager. I followed the instructions in

the NetworkManager HowTo http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager

After this i was still able to use the wired connection, but NetworkManager-applet

didn't see any wireless connections.

So i unmerged NetworkManager again and reinstated net.eth0, but now i can't get

the wireless running any more, even though i didn't touch any of the configuration files

(with the exception of /etc/conf.d/net, which i restored to its original contents).

The wireless networks are detected but wlan0 claims not having a key set

```
* Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   WEP key is not set for "idastrasse" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "ykr-43539" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "strada lunga" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

wlan0: dhcpcd not running

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out

```

But in my /etc/wpasupplicant/wpasupplicant.conf i have this info

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="idastrasse"

  psk="my_key"

  priority=5

}
```

A further annoyment is that when i try to start the wlan, my resolv.conf

gets overwritten like this

```
 # Generated by resolvconf

search magnus

```

 I have put a USE flag 'resolvconf' into my make.conf when emerging NetworkManager,

so i suspect this resolvconf has been installed together with NetworkManager.

So i unmerged NetworkManager and reemerged 'world' with --deep --newuse after this.

But somehow there still seems to be a resolvconf around:

```
/sbin/resolvconf
```

I am dependent on having particular nameservers in there,

which should not be overwritten, or else firefox can't resolve names (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-811912.html)

To ensure that dhcp does not overwrite this, i have made 'nodns'-entries in my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

# blacklist 'bad' adresses

dhcpcd_wlan0="-X 192.168.77.1 -X 192.168.0.1"

dns_domain_lo="magnus"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

dhcp_wlan0="nodns"

dhcp_lo="nodns"
```

Does anybody have any suggestion how i can get my wireless running again (and perhaps get rid of resolvconf in safe way)?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Sat Feb 13, 2010 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrikas

Hello. Do you have 'modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )' in your /etc/conf.d/net ? 

About that file.. you can just run 'equery belongs' from gentoolkit.

----------

## jody

Hi patrikas

Thank You for your reply.

 *Quote:*   

>  Do you have 'modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )' in your /etc/conf.d/net ? 

 

This line was missing (but i don't remember taking it out - and it did work before...)

Anyway, i put it in and wlan0 comes up alright, but now it ignores the "nodns" setting

in my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
 enki jody # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-X 192.168.77.1 -X 192.168.0.1"

dns_domain_lo="magnus"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

dhcp_wlan0="nodns"

dhcp_lo="nodns"

```

Any idea why this might be so?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## patrikas

Hi,

You might need 'config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )' too. See /etc/conf.d/net.example for more details. Have you deleted resolv.conf ?

----------

## jody

thank you, patrikas

No it works again as it should!

Thanks

  Jody

----------

